# MK1 2004 3.2 V6



## 3.2 V6 Mk1 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi there

Please could anyone tell me where I could find an rear boot centre reflector that runs from tail light to tail light it would sit just under the tail of the boot

I think it just sticks on but gives the rear of my TT an great look 

Like the old 911 

Regards 


Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 you will only find one secondhand try eBay etc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome! Update us where you found one.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------

